# Game Thread - Pacers @ Raptors



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

@










28th December 2011. Tip offs at 6pm EST. 

Both teams started out with a W so are 1-0. It should be a great yardstick for where both are this year after easy starts to the campaign.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Calderon looked great in game 1.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Yeah, the connection between him and Amir Johnson was on point. 

Ed Davis needs a little more burn but aside from that, I thought Casey's debut as coach was about as solid a Raptors team as I may have ever seen. Ball distribution was much better. Shot selection much better. Defense much better. 

James Johnson is quickly becoming one of my favourite players, if he could develop a 3pt shot he would get some huge notice around the league.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Should be a good game tonight. Didn't get to see the Raps opener since the Pacers were playing at the same time, so I'm excited to see how you guys look. 

Always a treat to watch Derozan. You guys should trade him for Danny Granger.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Granny Danger is the one Pacer I despise. 

I remember him talking about how he would have 'ripped off' Barbosa's head in one of our last meetings. Kids a joke.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Your loss. It was a one time offer.






I'm just kidding. The offer is back on the table. Please reconsider.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Game tips off in 31 minutes right?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Yep. Glad I'm at work.

Can't wait to hear "You like basketball? Wow. Basketball sucks"


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Shouldn't work in a Hairdressers then should you.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Free haircuts bro. Gotta keep fresh.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Home opener and nobody but me and the Star are around. Sigh.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Did Magloire just hit on me?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Uhhhhhh.... You guys really need to have a winning season and build an indentity. I forgot how much I hated Raptors broadcasts.

"They sending a message that this year, this team is going to be hard working! They're going to practice hard, there isn't going to be any easy days! Tough basketball!"

They've said the same lame, cliche things for years since the Raps are never seen as a realistic playoff contender. I get it. TSN is trying to sell the Raptors as a hard work and hustle basketball team. Problem is, they act like its a new approach every season. It sounds like I'm listening to any game post 2001. 

Not bitching about the team. I like the Raps. Just hate how the announcers have been trying the same lunch pail approach for over a decade.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Sure you guys don't want Danny Granger?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

2 minutes into the game it is now 0-0, with 87 fouls being called so far.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Brutal offense. Bargnani takes a charge. **** yeah.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Bargwitzki.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Nice fake and then dunk by Bargs to finally get the first basket.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bye bye Bargnani.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Ed Davis can do it all. Watch out.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

****ing offensive fouls are killing us.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

If Indy is smart they're going to work it inside now.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Thats why Paul George is my best friend.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Why has Jose taken 30000 shots?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Porn Player said:


> Game tips off in 31 minutes right?





Porn Player said:


> Why has Jose taken 30000 shots?


Hes your teams Granger.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Paul George is gangster.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I'm going to have to stop reading this thread. I think your TV is a little ahead of my League Pass. 

I'll check back in after each quarter.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Told you hes gangster.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I couldn't stay away after that big dog move by Magloire. Love to see that hustle.

Loved his post move that didn't even get near the basket less.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

And yeah, Paul George looks fantastic. You guys really don't need Granger, he does nothing.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Porn Player said:


> And yeah, Paul George looks fantastic. You guys really don't need Granger, he does nothing.


That's not true. Hes taken a lot of shots.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

James Johnson is my favourite Raptor. It's official.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

GTFO. That Ed Davis block would have been SICK.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

11 points to open then game. That is pretty anemic.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

We scored 11 points for the entire quarter. :laugh:

I actually love some of the D I've seen though.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Your Johnson kid is nice, I agree.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dang. Tied up at 21.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Bayless infuriates me, but with such a stagnant offense, we kinda need him.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Paul George is Reggie Miller.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

What happened to DeRozan and Bargs?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Bayless is a horrible player.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Granger Danger!


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

You're not allowed to cheer for Danger. 

Bayless back to being boneheaded.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Low scoring game


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Hometown refs on that call. Ball don't lie.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bargnani heating up.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Granny Danger makes retarded passes sometimes after good plays. Dumb ass. And then chucks a 3 ball

I wish I could talk to that bone headed mother ****er in person


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Granger has over half our shots, and that is why I hate him.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Calderon is taking 3...... like hes making them or something. Guy is cold and he keeps shooting 3's like hes on fire.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

R-Star said:


> Granger has over half our shots, and that is why I hate him.


He's 4/10, what a superstar. I wonder if he ever complains that he's not in any NBA advertisements.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Psycho T heating up.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

The White Pony Express is heating up.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Gonzo said:


> He's 4/10, what a superstar. I wonder if he ever complains that he's not in any NBA advertisements.


Yea, dude thinks hes some sort of offensive superstar. Guy needs a reality check.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Bargnani in the right place at the right time


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

R-Star said:


> Yea, dude thinks hes some sort of offensive superstar. Guy needs a reality check.


Paul George will be his reality check.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Sloppy first half for both teams. I'm scared to play a team like Chicago or Miami.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Raptors aren't even close to being a big time winning team, but if they play D and continue to hustle, I'll continue to tune in. 

I can't believe Forbes got rejected by West in all the space.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Gonzo said:


> Sloppy first half for both teams. I'm scared to play a team like Chicago or Miami.


I was excited to play Chicago again, until I saw how they molested us in the pre season.

This team still has a lot of growing before we can consistently take it to a team like that.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

5 members and 3 guests. We went and done it R-Star.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Almost crew change and then R-Star has no internet. Guess I'll catch up on this thread tomorrow morning.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I think we should trade Bargnani right now. Watching guys like Magloire/James Johnson/Amir/Ed Davis just reminds me how much I missed having a team that can grab defensive rebounds.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Porn Player said:


> 5 members and 3 guests. We went and done it R-Star.


Damn straight. You would think fans of every team would be flocking into this thread to enjoy the fun.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> I think we should trade Bargnani right now. Watching guys like Magloire/James Johnson/Amir/Ed Davis just reminds me how much I missed having a team that can grab defensive rebounds.


The only reason this isn't a blowout is because Bargnani is on fire. 

Who would score for you exactly?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Yeah seriously, ragging on Bargnani right now is just dumb. He's having a good game. 

He actually gives up rebounds to his team mates sometimes, he could have easily had a couple boards tonight if he didn't.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

R-Star said:


> The only reason this isn't a blowout is because Bargnani is on fire.
> 
> Who would score for you exactly?


Anthony Davis or Harrison Barnes. I can give a shit what happens with this current team. We need to clear space for guys like Ed Davis and Jonas. Watching this game it's clear that we're a defensive minded team when Bargnani's on the bench and we become soft as soon as Bargs enters.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

We really haven't become soft when Bargnani enters. You're talking a hunk of crap.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> Anthony Davis or Harrison Barnes. I can give a shit what happens with this current team. We need to clear space for guys like Ed Davis and Jonas. Watching this game it's clear that we're a defensive minded team when Bargnani's on the bench and we become soft as soon as Bargs enters.


He has easily been your best player on the floor. Davis or Barnes aren't going to come close to replacing his offense.

You seem to want to continue with the whole "lets get rid of our best player and build around xxxx". Its worked amazingly well for the Raptors so far hasn't it?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Porn Player said:


> We really haven't become soft when Bargnani enters. You're talking a hunk of crap.


I'd say they've been playing with more energy on both ends when Bargs is out there. They just don't spend much time on the offensive end when hes out so maybe seifer thinks spending more time in your own end is being a better defensive team.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Paul George just might be a better 3pt shooter than Granny Danger, but that idiot keeps chucking them.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

There is way too many turnovers by both teams here. 

Sloppy play. But every team I've watch so far this season are having that so far.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers playing hot potato with the ball on offense


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Gonzo said:


> Paul George just might be a better 3pt shooter than Granny Danger, but that idiot keeps chucking them.


Its because we need superstar Danny Stranger to take 20 shots a game to stay competetive.


Paul George is sick.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

4/4 from 3pt for Paul George. Say what Granny?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

So is Primo Bargnani. That pasta sauce must be magic.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Paul George is killing us. We'd be up without him. 

I agree Bargnani has easily been the best Raptor on the floor.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pauly ruins his perfect 3pt percentage


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

R-Star said:


> He has easily been your best player on the floor. Davis or Barnes aren't going to come close to replacing his offense.
> 
> You seem to want to continue with the whole "lets get rid of our best player and build around xxxx". Its worked amazingly well for the Raptors so far hasn't it?


What the hell are you talking about? Continue with "let's get rid of our best player"? When did we ever do that?

I've seen enough of Bargnani to not get excited when he hits a few tough shots. Come back on another night when his shots aren't falling and tell me if he's our best player on the floor. That's his main problem. He's not consistent at all.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> What the hell are you talking about? Continue with "let's get rid of our best player"? When did we ever do that?
> 
> I've seen enough of Bargnani to not get excited when he hits a few tough shots. Come back on another night when his shots aren't falling and tell me if he's our best player on the floor. That's his main problem. He's not consistent at all.


When did you guys ever lose or get rid of your best player? How long have you watched this team?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

R-Star said:


> When did you guys ever lose or get rid of your best player? How long have you watched this team?


We never "got rid" of anybody. Don't be backtracking now.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Raptors made a strong push to end the half. Decent game after a laughable first 10 minutes.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

It's still scrappy but lots of +'s to take away from the first 3 quarters.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> We never "got rid" of anybody. Don't be backtracking now.


Back tracking?

I've posted with you before. I'm not wasting my time with a semantics laden cry fest. 

Shift is over for R-Star in 9 minutes. I'll post on the second half tomorrow though.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Thanks for sticking around the forum for the game R-Star, and best of luck with the rest of your Pacer season.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Back tracking?
> 
> I've posted with you before. I'm not wasting my time with a semantics laden cry fest.
> 
> Shift is over for R-Star in 9 minutes. I'll post on the second half tomorrow though.


That's great. Thanks for reminding me how we kicked Bosh out the door. I'm sure we still boo Vince because we dumped him.


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

Actually, you could very well say that the Raptors dumped Vince Carter. They got a bag of basketballs for him.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Porn Player said:


> Thanks for sticking around the forum for the game R-Star, and best of luck with the rest of your Pacer season.


Enjoyable thread. Looks to be a close game to finish out.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Great pass by Bargnani. Boy I wish he didn't play for us.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Babe Ruth said:


> Actually, you could very well say that the Raptors dumped Vince Carter. They got a bag of basketballs for him.


And even the basketballs refused to play in Canada.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Babe Ruth said:


> Actually, you could very well say that the Raptors dumped Vince Carter. They got a bag of basketballs for him.


Actually R-Star did bring a very good point albeit requires a complete 180. I think the problem with the Raptors is that we *never* got rid of anybody at the correct time. We didn't trade T-Mac and he left. We didn't deal Vince a season earlier and he ended up crying and lowering his value to Alonzo Mourning's jersey. We didn't trade Bosh and he ended up leaving and leaving us with a trade exception and our *own draft pick*. Perhaps it's time we make a move with someone who still had some value.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> Actually R-Star did bring a very good point albeit it requires a complete 180. I think the problem with the Raptors is that we *never* got rid of anybody at the correct time. We didn't trade T-Mac and he left. We didn't deal Vince a season earlier and he ended up crying and lowering his value to Alonzo Mourning's jersey. We didn't trade Bosh and he ended up leaving and leaving us with a trade exception and our *own draft pick*. Perhaps it's time we make a move with someone who still had some value.


I'm sure everyone would want to play for that team.

"Nice string of games Derozan. We're trading you while your value is high!"

Who wouldn't want to play for such a loyal team?


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

Vince lowered his value by not playing hard, but Babcock pulled the trigger way to fast on that trade. If Babcock was a bit more patient then a better trade would have eventually come up.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

R-Star said:


> I'm sure everyone would want to play for that team.
> 
> "Nice string of games Derozan. We're trading you while your value is high!"
> 
> Who wouldn't want to play for such a loyal team?


Yeah because that's what I meant.

Try again dude.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Babe Ruth said:


> Vince lowered his value by not playing hard, but Babcock pulled the trigger way to fast on that trade. If Babcock was a bit more patient then a better trade would have eventually come up.


We would've still been better off had we traded him in that off season prior to all the shenanigans. By the time Vince started shouting our plays to the other team it was too late already. Perhaps we could've gotten a better deal but chances are it wouldn't be that great.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Jose finally makes a bucket and gets the And1 to go. 2 possession game.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Great job writing up that play coach, step back jumper for Granny. How often does that actually work?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Granny Danger pulled that one of his ass.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

It's like the Pacers just wet their pants when the game is close.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

DeRozan and Bargnani. 

What a game. What a crowd.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Boy that shot was lucky by West. Late pass but he still got it.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

That West shot just sealed it.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Tough game by you guys. Not pretty by either team.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Was a battle for sure. Good to see some of the new guys on the Raps. Looks like some promising young talent. 

Maybe it was just me, but Derozan put up a quiet 22. I never knew he was blowing up until halfway through his heat up in the 4th. When I saw he finished with 22 I was surprised. Not a knock against him, just one of those times where you see a guys stat sheet and think "how did I miss that?"


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

He was a ghost for the first 3 quarters, then showed exactly what he could do in the 4th. It was especially pleasing to see his 3 point shot and how much it has improved. I want him to take control earlier, he should have demanded the ball during that brutal first quarter showing. 

Hibbert is about as solid a centre as the NBA has to offer today. He just does his thing, I sure wouldn't mind him suiting up in Toronto.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

With the 2 games so far this year it looks like Hibbert is a much better player than last year to me. Or I at least feel more confident when I see the ball in his hands instead of the Granger like panic I used to feel whenever he got his touches. 

With more consistent touches I could see Derozan being a consistent 20-25 range type of guy.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Hibbert is a strange cat. At times he looks really awkward and lets contact throw off his post moves. At other times he is aggressive and goes strong to the hoop and looks great. Is he a tease or is he close to putting it all together?

The Raps were stripping the ball from IND bigs all night in the paint and that hid how bad the D really was. This game was straight from last year's 'protect the house' D Triano put in to start the year. Wide open shots outside of the paint. But the team is challenging more shots in the paint and JJs size/hustle is helping with that. Lots of teams across league shooting around 40% though every night so the raw stats are misleading about our D being much improved. Pace is slower too.

Raps were down 14 late and that was more indicative of how the game really went. They had 55 points going into the fourth and did not look like they would break 80.

Bargs shot is looking nice right now though. And DD looks to have improved his J as well.

But this was an ugly game for most of the night. Very sloppy by both teams.


----------

